# Simple solution to avoid Gout.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Since my last attack of gout I have made exhaustive tests into avoiding the problem.
The tests included wines of each shade, lagers and beers along with the usual crop of spirrits.
I have reached a conclusion.
Red wine particularly cabernet sauvignon appears to be the culprit.

As a way of beating the said gout problem I now take one naproxen prior to indulging and one the following morning.
Problem solved.


Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> As a way of beating the said gout problem I now take one naproxen prior to indulging and one the following morning.
> p


This is not a good idea. The directions for Naproxen tell you to avoid alcohol: Naproxen itself is likely to give you stomach bleeds and taking alcohol with it makes it even more likely.

I'd rather have gout I think....

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Save your aching heart at the same time. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7808314/Gout-drug-could-treat-angina.html

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gemmy, is it on prescription. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

The Doc gave me Naproxen for the dodgy knees and also a Gastro pill to take first thing before food to help protect the stomach. Now back on Diklafenec (spelling??) which works far better and am virtually pain free. Interestingly when I was on Diklafenec before I wasn't given the gastro pill and was warned that if I was prone to indigestion, which I am, that it could make it worse. So I had the antacids at the ready, but I have not had any indigestion since. Can even eat bananas again which used to cause no end of discomfort.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grizzly my dear,
I must apologise profusley.
I meant to post in jokes and trivia.

I am not as daft as it would apear.

dave p


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've not had a drink since November 1994 and have found that this is the perfect way to avoid hangovers, gout, liver problems, dropping my pants whenever a camera appears and eating kebabs!

The only downside is when you wake up in the morning, there's no feeling better as the day goes on!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Grizzly my dear,
> I must apologise profusley.
> I meant to post in jokes and trivia.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dave....knee-jerk reaction but you had me worried there !

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I can`t remember the last time i had a drink.
It must have been Saturday or Sunday, maybe it was Monday

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I can`t remember the last time i had a drink.
> It must have been Saturday or Sunday, maybe it was Monday
> 
> Dave p


The only person I know who has gout would, when he gets an attack, seriously consider chopping his foot off altogether. Forget the tablets, they don't even touch it.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It does get as bad as that Grizzly.
i reckon its worse than giving childbirth

dave p


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I suffer from gout - only just detected by my docs - was tested about two yars ago and it was a negative so I always thought it might be gout anyway...

I had my worst attack at the back of my heel a number of weeks ago and was given some god awful drug that I thught was going to kill me  (cochinelle sp)

Since then I have cut down on the grog, avoiding red wine aand majoring on cider (beer is worse for gout)

The list of bad food is endless with a few surprises like spinach and cauliflower and turkey.

The best tip I can give I think is to drink plenty of water - i down about 3 to 4 pints a day - it literally flushes those purines out!

I had a bit of ache a couple of weeks back after a boozy weekend with little water.

I want to avoid taking the daily 'keep it away' drugs and do it naturally.

Its working so far


----------



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

I first had gout some 20 years ago and only someone who has the misfortune to have it will attest the pain it causes (only beaten by a kidney stone!!)

I have had a daily allopurinol pill for the last 20 years and it has not surfaced once since then. As a trade off to taking a daily pill or the pain caused by gout, the daily pill wins every time.

Rusty


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Naproxin cures all ill's, Gout, bad back, head aches, if I feel an ache coming on I pop two of them and hey presto back to normal.

Does not work on man flu though... :roll: ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A word of warning should you take too many anti inflamitories or anti gout drugs such as Diklafenec. I suffer occasionally from Gout and a couple of years ago I overdid the tablets. I started (sorry about this) passing really dark stools. My uncle had just died of bowel cancer and I started to worry. Went to the docs and he took a blood test and poo sample and off I went back to work. I had gone away on business to Manchester and was staying in a hotel. I drank two pints that night and was P..sed as a newt. I didnt know but the doctors where trying to get hold of me. Not that hard I might add as the next day a letter appeared on the dormat and my wife then called me.

They were a tad concerned as apparently I was bleading to death internally. by this time I had gone really pale and new something was wrong anyway. 

I eventually got back to the quacks and he gave me something to start sealing the little holes in my stomach the gout tablets had drilled. I had lost over 4 pints of blood and according to the doc which he told me with a smile I should have dropped down dead by now.

I now take Colchasine which if you get them down you in time usually stops an attack but they make your stomach a little upset and you feel tired and irritable (or perhaps thats normal for me). They dont however drill holes in you.

I strangly find it seasonal as well. I might go six months in the winter without a sign and then come spring it starts again. Agree though with the others, once its taken hold there is no pain like it.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to agree with Rusty. Used to have awful gout problems but a low daily dose of Allopurinol has kept it at bay for over thirty years with no side effect problems, and no need to hold back on wine, certain foods or anything else.

Ron


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

My mum had gout, she couldnt have strawberries, cirtrus fruit. or alcohol
Nettle tea is supposed to be good for it.

Anti inflammatories are bad for you, I had been taking them for years for arthritis. I now have a tumour the size of an orange on my adrenal gland, I hope to be having an op soon 
When I read about this adrenal adenoma it seems that these tabs can cause it along with duretics and some heart tablets.

I really feel for you if you have gout because I know how much my mum suffered.

Jakki


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I went to the doctors the other day.
The doctor said what can i do for you.
I said, i have a sore toe.
He said GOUT.
I said, oh, but i have only just come in :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

I have read that in some people gout can be caused by a lack of vitamin D. It often strikes in spring because your body has been short of natural sunlight all winter and is screaming for the vit. D the sun will make on your skin. The liver should be able to store enough to last over winter, but this requires having enough to store, and if you are one of these people always covered in Factor 50, you are not likely to get enough (it is in certain foods but we get most from sunlight).

Being overweight is another factor that seems to be implemented in gout, and not having enough omega 3, or having too much omega 6 relative to omega 3.

It certainly is not always caused by drink - I had a teetotal friend, overweight by a lot, who went down with it - in the spring. I am even wondering if statins can interfere with the liver's ability to store vit D?? This friend did not get any vit D in winter because never walked anywhere.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I have suffered from gout for a number of years and do not drink that much. For me its a diet thing.

But I have two pills one for emergencies and one I should take daily.

But since retiring eating healthily and only drinking when I can afford it, I have not had a serious attack or taken any of the pills.

BTW it took the doc months to agree I suffer from gout in the knee of all places.


----------

